# $45 Dollar Guarantee from Uber during Thanksgiving Week



## supersunking (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Folks, 

Is anyone in this situation? 

There was a guarantee for driving 11/23 thru 11/25. 45 an hour. All you had to do was drive 300 minutes of the guarantee hours, accept 90 percent of rides and make 7 trips. 

Today I got an hour saying I didn't qualify because I needed to average 1.5 rides per hour during the guarantee hours. WTF?!?!??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Never play the game.


----------



## SamiamisaM (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep. Got the same email. Drove like 330 minutes, took 7 trips during that time. Sent them back an email asking why I didn't qualify.

For me it's only a hundred dollars difference, which isn't the end of the world... but still...


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

1.5 rides an hour is the gotcha...If you got a super long ride, or were stuck in traffic, even if it was very busy you'd be hard-pressed to make it.

Averaging the number of rides per hour together is absolutely unacceptable and a total scam. Lyft looks at each hour separately - if you got a ride that hour, that hour is eligible for the guarantee. Then your gross fares are averaged together to create an hourly average and they bonus you the difference.

Never bother with any Uber guarantee that requires more than 1 ride an hour...It seems to me this could be a legal issue. If you're guaranteeing an hourly wage, then your criteria must also be based on INDIVIDUAL HOURS, and therefore averaging rides ACROSS hours shouldn't be allowed.

Uber is just frighteningly exploitative. Absolute evil genius.


----------



## SamiamisaM (Nov 30, 2015)

The problem was that there was no mention of the 1.5 trips per hour in the guarantee language. I guess they altered the deal? I pray that they do not alter it any further...


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> 1.5 rides an hour is the gotcha...If you got a super long ride, or were stuck in traffic, even if it was very busy you'd be hard-pressed to make it.
> 
> Averaging the number of rides per hour together is absolutely unacceptable and a total scam. Lyft looks at each hour separately - if you got a ride that hour, that hour is eligible for the guarantee. Then your gross fares are averaged together to create an hourly average and they bonus you the difference.
> 
> ...


I do t know about San Jose but in SF....that's a turkey shoot. Easily done. Last guarantee I averaged 3 rides an hour.

Come up to SF if you can when you get a guarantee like that. Even if you do it for one day you will far enough a head of the curve that you can go back to San Jose and finish it out.

BTW....it is far better they do an average ride per hour. If you hit a dead hour on a mandatory ride per hour, like Lyft has done, you lose the whole hour. No Bueno.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

here's the promo... and no mention of rides per hour.










uber will do whatever it takes to get drivers on the street.

even if it means screwing over the drivers.

type this into address bar for promo.

t.uber.com/sftgiving


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

montine1 said:


> here's the promo... and no mention of rides per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have proof Uber set out to defraud drivers? Cool....that would be useful in the class action suit.

You image doesn't show up...but it is probably the same one I got and passed on because I took the week off.

Anyway...as I said....come to SF for stuff like that. Easy Pick'ens. As for the OP....if you need any help with these things let me know. I am in SF most days.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

i live in the city...and if you looked at my link ... the promo wasn't about rides per hour.

i did the promo... and they did the same thing to me.

and uber still owe's me around $300 from the promo.

here's a c&p from my payout

11/23/15 Mon 5pm-9pm $45.00/hr - You did not qualify because: trips per hour (0.44) was below the required level (1.4)
0.01
11/24/15 Tue 7am-10am $45.00/hr - you were online 2.92 hours, which entitles you to a minimum of $131.40 in gross fares. Since you only made $35.92 (gross), we added $76.38 (net) to your payment statement.
76.38
11/24/15 Tue 5pm-9pm $45.00/hr - You did not qualify because: trips per hour (0.88) was below the required level (1.4)
0.01
Corrected $2750/$1200 Weekly Guarantee Payment -- Qualified but initially misnotified -- 11/16-11/23
114.19
11/25/15 Wed 7am-10am $45.00/hr - you were online 2.60 hours, which entitles you to a minimum of $117.00 in gross fares. Since you only made $43.55 (gross), we added $58.76 (net) to your payment statement.
58.76


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

montine1 said:


> i live in the city...and if you looked at my link ... the promo wasn't about rides per hour.
> 
> i did the promo... and they did the same thing to me.
> 
> ...


Your link was not in the original,post I quoted. Which is right above my response to it.

If you feel they are wrong in your guarantees, do as I have advised other to do, request arbitration immediately. That's what I would do. In fact anytime I have an issue with pay, that is not clearly explained or corrected in their first answer, the next e mail,is short....I am officially requesting arbitration in this matter.

So far they have never taken me up on it. If they do I will be sure to let everyone know what the procedure was and how it went.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok....I went back,and found the week of thanksgiving guarantee I was sent.....

The main issue is simple....you had to be on 300 minutes, 5 hours, during the mentioned times. You had to take 7 rides during that time. So 1.4 rides an hour? Call it 1.5? Pretty clear cut and simple math.

As easily accomplished if SF.

Like I said....if they calculated it wrong I hope you win in arbitration.

Personally, I think your best case is this....if you completed 7 rides in the prescribed 5 hrs, average rides per hours broken out to individual hours and not applied on a whole 5 hr basis is incorrect on their part. Their own e mail implies it's over the whole accumulated period and not broken out to individual hors.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> ..
> 
> The main issue is simple....you had to be on 300 minutes, 5 hours, during the mentioned times. You had to take 7 rides during that time. So 1.4 rides an hour? Call it 1.5? Pretty clear cut and simple math.
> 
> ...


your last paragraph makes sense... and is what I was thinking.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

The main issue is that Uber does not pay any guarantee,so don't fall for it.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

That carrot always looks good.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

And that is just what it is they always find the thing that makes it not valid.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I see your point about maybe average # of rides not being so bad.

The problem is every guy with an Uber account will be out trying to make that easy money. So the saturation will hinder your ability to maintain 1.5 rides/hr. I know because that's what happens on Lyft every week in Philadelphia.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I see your point about maybe average # of rides not being so bad.
> 
> The problem is every guy with an Uber account will be out trying to make that easy money. So the saturation will hinder your ability to maintain 1.5 rides/hr. I know because that's what happens on Lyft every week in Philadelphia.


I hear ya. It is different in every market. Right now I'm at 50%+ in required rides and 50% of hours. My ride average is almost 3 per hour. This is in SF. Very over loaded city but very transport dependent. Ride share is very popular here. So we are lucky. I can see where it would be difficult in other markets. Right across the bay from us would suck.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> The main issue is that Uber does not pay any guarantee,so don't fall for it.


So all the people on here claiming they got the guarantee are.....not being truthful?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, San Fran is it's own little technotopia world, with prices to match. It actually kind of amazes me there are so many Uber drivers in the area - with housing costs being so high where do the working class people who will work for Uber's wage live? That's kind of a serious question. How far do you have to drive to work? 

So that kind of guarantee doesn't surprise me really..not in that market.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Yeah, San Fran is it's own little technotopia world, with prices to match. It actually kind of amazes me there are so many Uber drivers in the area - with housing costs being so high where do the working class people who will work for Uber's wage live? That's kind of a serious question. How far do you have to drive to work?
> 
> So that kind of guarantee doesn't surprise me really..not in that market.


I drive 30 miles to SF. I know people who diver longer distances. With Uber changing the take to 25% for people from elsewhere it should be interesting to see how that effects things. I started here so it's 20% for me here and where I live.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Check out this gibberish they sent me... so they can try wiggle out of paying me the $502.65 they owe.

*Kelsey* (Uber)
Dec 2, 19:53
Hi XXXX,
Thank you for writing in regarding this issue. My name is Kelsey and I am happy to sort out any confusion. I appreciate the inclusion of screenshots in your message; this makes my research so much easier!
It looks like the incentive to which you're referring specifies Monday (11/23) from 7am-10am and Wednesday (11/25) from 5pm-9pm as "peak hours," implying that driving only these hours would result in the $45/hour guarantee. *The fine print* also states that at least seven trips would have to be accepted within each "peak hour" period.
To reiterate, a total of 7 reward hours were available between the two days. To fulfill the quota of 7 trips per period, 3 trips per hour would need to be taken on Monday and 2 trips per hour would need to be taken on Wednesday.
The trip minimum of 7 was not met during peak hours on Monday. But, you met the requirements on Wednesday (11/25), so were were able to pay out our guarantee.
I apologize for any confusion our advertising may have caused.
Please let me know if I can be of any additional help!
Be well,
*Kelsey*
help.uber.com


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

montine1 said:


> Check out this gibberish they sent me... so they can try wiggle out of paying me the $502.65 they owe.
> 
> *Kelsey* (Uber)
> Dec 2, 19:53
> ...


That e mail is simply incorrect by any reading of the guarantee.

BTW....there were no evening guarantee hours on 11/23. Only morning hours.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> 1.5 rides an hour is the gotcha...If you got a super long ride, or were stuck in traffic, even if it was very busy you'd be hard-pressed to make it.
> 
> Averaging the number of rides per hour together is absolutely unacceptable and a total scam. Lyft looks at each hour separately - if you got a ride that hour, that hour is eligible for the guarantee. Then your gross fares are averaged together to create an hourly average and they bonus you the difference.
> 
> ...


Uber is doing the guarantee this week and in LA. I'm going to give it considerable effort so any feedback will go a long way. It seems the average can be a benefit. Example I worked 4 hours just now. 1st hour no trips 2nd hour 1 trip 3rd hour 5 trips 4th hour 2 trips. I feel like an average will work alright, its just an odd feeling because normaly I want to do LESS trips per hour or at least have long solid trips that exceed 9 miles. With this Uber gimick they require 1.5 trips an hour, total of 75 trips for the week which will pay $35/hr gross which is $26/hr. I'm optimistic I fix average with many small trips


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> request arbitration immediately. That's what I would do. In fact anytime I have an issue with pay, that is not clearly explained or corrected in their first answer, the next e mail,is short....I am officially requesting arbitration in this matter.
> 
> So far they have never taken me up on it. If they do I will be sure to let everyone know what the procedure was and how it went.


Well, this didn't work.

They just stopped responding.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> 1.5 rides an hour is the gotcha...If you got a super long ride, or were stuck in traffic, even if it was very busy you'd be hard-pressed to make it.
> 
> Averaging the number of rides per hour together is absolutely unacceptable and a total scam. Lyft looks at each hour separately - if you got a ride that hour, that hour is eligible for the guarantee. Then your gross fares are averaged together to create an hourly average and they bonus you the difference.
> 
> ...


Uber's method of averaging across ours actually results in higher incentive payouts for drivers.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber's method of averaging across ours actually results in higher incentive payouts for drivers.


You've been outed as an uber shill... by around 30 posters on this board.

Uber is flat out... the slimiest company EVER ,

Be on your way...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd still like to see the original guarantee. If it indeed clearly doesn't require the 1.5 rides/hour then keep going back at them until they pay.


----------

